# My New Seiko



## swubb (Apr 30, 2009)

My new Seiko. Received today and loving wearing it. :lol:


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

looks great mate,next on my list,

paul


----------



## MarkDavey (Jan 9, 2009)

Very nice that, Seiko divers are hard to beat - enjoy


----------



## swubb (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks chaps.

Here's another picture, just because I like it so much.


----------



## Dorje (Jun 8, 2009)

^Nice picture


----------

